# GA-100 Owners Sound Off Here: Let's Get An Official Count



## tyler durden

Well, the thread title says it all. I think the new GA-100 is a major release for Casio, and the GA-100 has the potential of being a future classic for many G-Men.

My new Casio G-Shock "Death Star" GA100-1A1 won't be here until next week, but let's get the party started now. Let's see your photos of your new GA-100 models!

b-)


----------



## Zeroed4x




----------



## Jimmy Mac!




----------



## lungwun

GA-100-1A4DR reporting for duty :-!


----------



## TraseUno




----------



## BREAKWATER

Count me in,...


----------



## DougNC

Early adopter (and paid for the "honor") but very, very happy with mine nonetheless:









Doug


----------



## Jimmy Mac!

DougNC said:


> Early adopter (and paid for the "honor") but very, very happy with mine nonetheless:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug


Doug-- Your photo is the one that made me get mine!:thanks


----------



## DougNC

Jimmy Mac! said:


> Doug-- Your photo is the one that made me get mine!:thanks


Cool. I'm fairly new to Casio G-Shocks, so should I be expecting a referral fee from them...or better yet a healthy discount on my next purchase? :-d

Doug


----------



## Kronos

I'm in.


----------



## strangex2

One for me!!! (and +2 for my other friends who were influenced by me, one bought white, the other bought yellow)


----------



## restless

Zeroed4x said:


>


I just ordered one because of this pic. I got hypnotized by it's black "eyes"..


----------



## d2mac

here is mine:


----------



## chandeshparekh

Here's mine


----------



## Bateman_G

Here my new GA-100


----------



## traded

been quite awhile since i've posted anything 
here's mine


----------



## fuzzy44

Just received in the mail today. Will make a great summer watch. Sorry for the poor picture.I need to work on my photography skills.


----------



## tact

Nearly killed by this thread:-d!!!!


----------



## Feyd

I saw this thread last night and promptly ordered one.

Should be here mid next week. :-!


----------



## Blue UT6

fuzzy44 said:


> Just received in the mail today. Will make a great summer watch. Sorry for the poor picture.I need to work on my photography skills.


fuzzy, please tell us where you purchased from. Thanks


----------



## Wolverine

where is the best place online to buy one online?


----------



## Feyd

I got mine off the bay from "buyfromjapan"

I've ordered a few G's from him and they've shipped nice and fast and arrived in good shape. :-!


----------



## JERSTERCA

fuzzy44 said:


> Just received in the mail today. Will make a great summer watch. Sorry for the poor picture.I need to work on my photography skills.


Nice White :-! I was just about sold on the yellow due to cost and its yellow hands will be easy to read b-) This white is now making me think I should get the white. Oh man decisions decisions ;-) :-d

Anybody else got photos of the white one.


----------



## fuzzy44

Blue UT6, I bought my white GA-100A off "the bay" from seller WATCHESDEALS.
Took about 21/2 weeks to get to Houston from Hong Kong.


----------



## Queen6

Time to join in on the GA-100 fun; picked up a 1A1 this afternoon, the local outlet just received the full set this morning; blue was hard to read in all but the brightest lighting, in the right light it does look stunning. The red & positive GA-100 was great in daylight, very visible although as already posted the hour hand will vanish in the dark. Yellow one of the most readable and very shiny with it, "Bumblebee" absolutely. White was the most vivid by far with mirrored LCD`s, giving it a unique twist and very cool look.

Last but not least all black, I chose this one as it will be the easiest to read (analogue) across a broad spectrum of lighting conditions having the greatest contrast between the hand`s and the face, I like the overall look best, looking a little more simplistic and easier on the eye at first glance. For timing functions I will always tend to defer to the Protrek`s if the event is planned as they offer much larger displays, although the GA-100 not bad at all, just need to catch the light. GA-100 was $62 on the nose :-! after a 10% discount here in the Middle East and the big bonus was picking up the sole "last Frogman" GW-200Z for $255 also with 10% discount :-! :-! :-! what a month for Casio`s :-d

PRW-5000T-7JF
GWF-1000G-1JR
GW-200Z-1DR
GA-100-1A1DR

A story worth it`s own thread, with pictures of course ;-)

Q-6


----------



## iceman7860

Just picked up the first Ga-100-1a4 (Black and red) sold by the official shock dealer in Vancouver. So pumped! Btw, the minute hand does disappear in the dark, but it's definitely visible with the night light.


----------



## zedliang

Hi guys,

This is my first post. I just got my first g-shock yesterday evening in the mail. It is an all black GA100. I was really impressed and it feels good on my wrist. It is a little bulky compared to my previous cheapy digital watches.

The digital time seems a little small, so this watch is mainly an analogue one for me. Night-light works well for the white hands.

Now I have problem, I already want another G-shock. I am looking at the mudman, but I don't think my wife will approve 2 watches in 2 days:-s

Zed


----------



## tribe125

Welcome to the forum, zedliang!


----------



## pkshiu

All the way from Hong Kong. It now ties as my fav with my riseman.
It's larger, but still fits well with my small wrist. That's what I like about the gshock design.

The only funny thing is I keep trying to press the non existing "lamp" button instead of the B button for illumination.

More pics on flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/pkshiu/sets/72157623696523519/


----------



## Rutland

Had this a couple of days now and I'm really liking it!

I didn't realize that the watch has lume - well, sort of. I let the dog out in the back yard tonight to do her business and since we've been having raccoons hanging around I decided to keep an eye on her. I had a flashlight and it was easier to just shine the light on the watch to see the time than to use the LED illumination. When I moved the flashlight away - surprise, surprise - the hour markers were glowing. Nothing on the hands... Now, why would they do that?

Anyway, some bad shots of the lume and LED illumination.


----------



## JERSTERCA

Lumed hour markers and not hands :-s Come on Casio there are different color lume so you could make the hands different colors. I dont understand why Casio one of the best watch brands does not seam to understand the importance of lume :think:


----------



## Kooter

Been eyeing these up for a while, love the stealth black and the yellow ones. Just getting back into Gs again and this is one BIG G by the looks of it. :-!


----------



## JERSTERCA

Kooter said:


> Been eyeing these up for a while, love the stealth black and the yellow ones. Just getting back into Gs again and this is one BIG G by the looks of it. :-!


There is a comparison video on youtube with a Riseman. The GA100 is a larger G :-!


----------



## Wolverine

I just pre ordered on off www.amazon.com yellow color


----------



## Wolverine

whats the battery life on a ga100?


----------



## Bruckout

Just got mine from macy's 1 hour ago in Bowie maryland : )


----------



## JERSTERCA

Bruckout said:


> Just got mine from macy's 1 hour ago in Bowie maryland : )
> 
> Congratulations :-! The Bumble Bee keeps growing on me. Anymore photos


----------



## Zeroed4x

zedliang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my first post. I just got my first g-shock yesterday evening in the mail. It is an all black GA100. I was really impressed and it feels good on my wrist. It is a little bulky compared to my previous cheapy digital watches.
> 
> The digital time seems a little small, so this watch is mainly an analogue one for me. Night-light works well for the white hands.
> 
> Now I have problem, I already want another G-shock. I am looking at the mudman, but I don't think my wife will approve 2 watches in 2 days:-s
> 
> Zed


Here stands yet another unsuspecting person, mild mannered zedliang.
Zedliang unwittingly purchases a new G Shock. Unaware of the consequences, that such a purchase demands. 
Now confronted with the dilemma,,,, to acquire more, more, more yes more of this new tantalizing, tormenting, alluring, lustful mind candy. 
YES.. Ahhh hahah the feel, the look, the smell, the excitement, so very enticing. The uncontrollable yearning, the insurmountable hunger,
the burning lust........  MUST HAVE MORE G'Sssssssss
Self control, self discipline, other worldly possessions cast aside, nothing stands in the way, nothing.....

The sad G'less alternative, cowering, squatting in the dark corner of the dimly light room, eyes rolling back into themselves, soiling himself, blowing spit bubbles, mumbling incoherency......... a sad world without more G's Indeed an agonizing and horrific fate worse than any mortal man could ever withstand.

Little does zedliang know that now that he has made the jump into another dimension. A dimension of time, of sight and sound. A dimension of motion, of emotion and G's. 
Zedliang....you've just entered the G Zone.

*Congratulations !!! Welcome to the CULT !* :-d

P.S., if the wife objects to more G's, do what I do, simply open her
shoe closet and point repeatedly. Works for me.....again welcome.


----------



## Jimmy Mac!

Lol!


----------



## Niltusk

pkshiu said:


> All the way from Hong Kong. It now ties as my fav with my riseman.
> It's larger, but still fits well with my small wrist. That's what I like about the gshock design.
> 
> The only funny thing is I keep trying to press the non existing "lamp" button instead of the B button for illumination.
> 
> More pics on flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/pkshiu/sets/72157623696523519/


 Yeah, this watches hands beg for black lumed hands. Nin-ja!


----------



## TraseUno

zedliang said:


> but I don't think my wife will approve 2 watches in 2 days:-s
> 
> Zed


Buy her an equivalent.. she'll keep quiet for sure. thats what i did with my gf. Gave her a DW-6900CB.
then as she was ogling at her gift.. i promptly showed her the GA-100 on my wrist..

"Now we're equal!" :-d


----------



## Zeroed4x

TraseUno said:


> Buy her an equivalent.. she'll keep quiet for sure. thats what i did with my gf. Gave her a DW-6900CB.
> then as she was ogling at her gift.. i promptly showed her the GA-100 on my wrist..
> 
> "Now we're equal!" :-d


Now you've got me thinking :think::think::think::think::think:
Do they make one with a strap that's big enough to go around my wife's head and cover her mouth...hmmmmm


----------



## Jollymann

It's got it's good points, and a very practical watch to say the least. I like Analog-Digitals, but it's just a little too "Lost in Space" for me. Past a point of conventionalness, to me, and a watch doesn't look right. But I can see how other guys might dig them. Purely subjective mind you. Enjoyed the photos. Wanted to get a closer look.

Derek J.

P.S. Don't you think that a 6900 frame is over-sized on a woman? Don't they make women's sizes?


----------



## JERSTERCA

Jollymann said:


> It's got it's good points, and a very practical watch to say the least. I like Analog-Digitals, but it's just a little too "Lost in Space" for me. Past a point of conventionalness, to me, and a watch doesn't look right. But I can see how other guys might dig them. Purely subjective mind you. Enjoyed the photos. Wanted to get a closer look.
> 
> Derek J.
> 
> P.S. Don't you think that a 6900 frame is over-sized on a woman? Don't they make women's sizes?


They make Baby G's but hey I know women here that wears Frog's and Zilla's. Size is what the buyer wants. Maybe you need to look at the GA-110 before you through these under the bus. They make a fashion statement, not sure what it is but they do :roll:


----------



## JERSTERCA

Zeroed4x said:


> Now you've got me thinking :think::think::think::think::think:
> Do they make one with a strap that's big enough to go around my wife's head and cover her mouth...hmmmmm


*L O L :-d* :-d


----------



## chandeshparekh

Zeroed4x said:


> P.S., if the wife objects to more G's, do what I do, simply open her
> shoe closet and point repeatedly. Works for me.....again welcome.


Lol - love it!:-!


----------



## Feyd

Checking in.

Just arrived about an hour ago.


----------



## Jimmy Mac!

Congratulations! Right On!


----------



## GTorino

Got mine today, and love it. Funny enough, not even an hour on my wrist and my almost 2 year old daughter saw it and wanted it. Have a few watches, this was the first one she actually wanted on her wrist. Had to give it a good wash after as she was having her fruit, good thing they're good under water.


----------



## TraseUno

Thats cute GTorino.. your daughter's sure got taste. :-!

Way better than this


----------



## Zeroed4x

GTorino said:


> Got mine today, and love it. Funny enough, not even an hour on my wrist and my almost 2 year old daughter saw it and wanted it. Have a few watches, this was the first one she actually wanted on her wrist. Had to give it a good wash after as she was having her fruit, good thing they're good under water.


Congratulation to both you and to Feyd

You're both going to enjoy the GA1001A1 its a great G


----------



## GTorino

TraseUno said:


> Thats cute GTorino.. your daughter's sure got taste. :-!
> 
> Way better than this


LOL is that a transformer watch?


----------



## TraseUno

GTorino said:


> LOL is that a transformer watch?


its a Ben10 watch..


----------



## corsur

Got one today https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=387237


----------



## TraseUno

Now that's white i call THE GREAT WHITE! (shark) :-d

congrats corsur! welcome to the parade.


----------



## junglejoobers

Darnn! Now I can't choose any because I like all of them. o| I need to get one!


----------



## Kronos

Kronos said:


> I'm in.


And I'm in again. I couldn't resist the "1A1JF" version. I ordered it on Thursday and it arrived from Japan on Tuesday:


----------



## JERSTERCA

Kronos said:


> And I'm in again. I couldn't resist the "1A1JF" version. I ordered it on Thursday and it arrived from Japan on Tuesday:
> 
> So which do you like better. I paid for the stealth one yesterday waiting for shipping info. who did you go through.


----------



## Zeroed4x

Kronos said:


> And I'm in again. I couldn't resist the "1A1JF" version. I ordered it on Thursday and it arrived from Japan on Tuesday:


Congrats |> .... how do you like both of them so far*?*
These are my favorite Ana-Digi's.


----------



## Kronos

JERSTERCA said:


> Kronos said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm in again. I couldn't resist the "1A1JF" version. I ordered it on Thursday and it arrived from Japan on Tuesday:
> 
> So which do you like better. I paid for the stealth one yesterday waiting for shipping info. who did you go through.
> 
> 
> 
> I used "Ace of Bicycle" -- who I've used many times before without a problem. I really like them both. I think the 1A1 version probably can be worn with more things and to more places because of its more subtle, stealthy looks. The white hands on the 1A1 version make sense too --no danger of the hour hand disappearing under the LED (which does seem to happen a bit with the 1A4 version. So the 1A1 is easier and clearer to read at night, The 1A4 version is easier to read in normal light (daylight or artificial light).
Click to expand...


----------



## Kronos

Zeroed4x said:


> Congrats |> .... how do you like both of them so far*?*
> These are my favorite Ana-Digi's.


I love them. I like the size and the wrist presence and the "feel" of these watches.


----------



## iceman7860

Kronos could I ask you where you bought it from, I'm thinking of grabbing this one too, to add to the sentinel black and red I bought. Also, could you please post more pics, the more I see it, the more I want it lol. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tribe125

iceman7860 said:


> Kronos could I ask you where you bought it from


From Kronos' post: _I used "Ace of Bicycle" -- who I've used many times before without a problem._


----------



## iceman7860

Tried that on ebay, found a merchant with that name too, but no watches found, just video games


----------



## zedliang

Just a question, what kind of packaging/box did your GA100 come in? Mine came in a simple cardboard box. Is that normal? Or is it supposed to come in a nice tin? I hope my GA100 is a genuine product? Are there any fakes out there?

Thanks,
Zed


----------



## adrianlee

Got mine today. Another one on the way. I promised my woman that will be my last one. Just like I promised her I'll fix the kitchen sink leak months ago. It's still leaking. :roll:


----------



## tribe125

zedliang said:


> Just a question, what kind of packaging/box did your GA100 come in? Mine came in a simple cardboard box. Is that normal? Or is it supposed to come in a nice tin?


Different boxes are used in different markets. If your watch came from a decent supplier and looks like the ones pictured on the forum, it's fine.


----------



## lungwun

Mine came in the tin.... and had me worried because my close to 400 pound MTG-1000 also came in the same tin. Mighty strange that casio would use the same packaging for high and low end watches if you ask me.


----------



## JERSTERCA

lungwun said:


> Mine came in the tin.... and had me worried because my close to 400 pound MTG-1000 also came in the same tin. Mighty strange that casio would use the same packaging for high and low end watches if you ask me.


Strange maybe but fact yes. Most Casio domestic Japan limited edition G Shocks come in a tin ans sometimes it will be a limited edition tin or in the case of Frogs a nice trunk box. G Shocks that are sent around the country are usually sent in the Super High Quality thin black cardboard box. I got my Dawn Black through Amazon and it came in the black cardboard box :roll: Also I have seen MTG 1000 come in the same cardboard box :roll: Seams like Casio dose not care for us as it does those in Japan but to be honest those in Japan tend to pay full price and those of us in the USA normally pay less :-!


----------



## Bruckout

adrianlee said:


> Got mine today. Another one on the way. I promised my woman that will be my last one. Just like I promised her I'll fix the kitchen sink leak months ago. It's still leaking. :roll:


LMAOOOOOOO you sound like my dad he takes for ever to fix stuff

BTW that is by far the best pic of the bumble bee i've seen :-!

This is coming from someone who owns one also.;-)


----------



## lungwun

Okay, glad to hear that. I initially thought i had been duped and began to question the authenticity of my MTG. but after playing around with the numerous functions, i am convinced it is the real deal:-!



JERSTERCA said:


> Seams like Casio dose not care for us as it does those in Japan but to be honest those in Japan tend to pay full price and those of us in the USA normally pay less :-!


True, but those of us in the UK also pay premium for some models. I remember comparing the price of the Riseman, the Gw-6900, and G700 cockpit in both continents. Guess where it was cheaper?


----------



## JERSTERCA

lungwun said:


> Okay, glad to hear that. I initially thought i had been duped and began to question the authenticity of my MTG. but after playing around with the numerous functions, i am convinced it is the real deal:-!
> 
> True, but those of us in the UK also pay premium for some models. I remember comparing the price of the Riseman, the Gw-6900, and G700 cockpit in both continents. Guess where it was cheaper?


I am not an expert as I don't check to see what prices they are going for im too lazy to look up exchange rates. On average I do think they are more in Japan.


----------



## adrianlee

Bruckout said:


> LMAOOOOOOO you sound like my dad he takes for ever to fix stuff
> 
> BTW that is by far the best pic of the bumble bee i've seen :-!
> 
> This is coming from someone who owns one also.;-)


Thanks. Appreciate the kind words. It was a bright and sunny day. b-)


----------



## tyler durden

iceman7860 said:


> Tried that on ebay, found a merchant with that name too, but no watches found, just video games


http://cgi.ebay.com/OFFICIAL-Casio-G-Shock-GA-100-1A1JF-/300406296302

b-)


----------



## Kronos

iceman7860 said:


> Tried that on ebay, found a merchant with that name too, but no watches found, just video games


Here is his ebay store. He has LOTS of watches; he may not have a GA-100-1A1JF at the moment.

http://stores.ebay.com/J-pop-Store_...468QQ_sidZ55906459QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## tyler durden

Kronos said:


> I used "Ace of Bicycle"


Tin or box?


----------



## tyler durden

Kronos said:


> He may not have a GA-100-1A1JF at the moment.


He has five.







http://cgi.ebay.com/OFFICIAL-Casio-G-Shock-GA-100-1A1JF-/300406296302

b-)


----------



## tyler durden

tyler durden said:


> He has five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OFFICIAL-Casio-G-Shock-GA-100-1A1JF-/300406296302
> 
> b-)


Make that three.







http://cgi.ebay.com/OFFICIAL-Casio-G-Shock-GA-100-1A1JF-/300406296302

b-)


----------



## JERSTERCA

tyler durden said:


> Make that three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OFFICIAL-Casio-G-Shock-GA-100-1A1JF-/300406296302
> 
> b-)


I wonder what number mine is :think: The wait is killing me ;-)


----------



## sharpk

I ordered the black and red one yesturday and should receive it tomorrow from www.mygshockshop.com Will post pictures with my matching Nike shoe hehe

The white and the yellow one are already on my list!!


----------



## yschow

Count me in! I am a proud owner of the new Blue / Black GA-100!!!!:-d:-d:-d

cheers,

yschow


----------



## casioman74

tyler durden said:


> Well, the thread title says it all. I think the new GA-100 is a major release for Casio, and the GA-100 has the potential of being a future classic for many G-Men.
> 
> My new Casio G-Shock "Death Star" GA-100-1A1JF won't be here until next week, but let's get the party started now. Let's see your photos of your new GA-100 models!
> 
> b-)


 one here white purple dial


----------



## TraseUno

So who's doing the official counting? :-d


----------



## watchnut44

tyler durden said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/OFFICIAL-Casio-G-Shock-GA-100-1A1JF-/300406296302
> 
> b-)


Love the seller's description:

*JUST released on March 12, 2010 in Japan *

*Combinations model that analogue and digital presentation unite **A newly developed module achieves installing the stop watch and the speed measurement function for 1/1000 seconds. The magnetic performance-proof of the JIS1 kind of is possessed, and it boasts of a high practicality. The face design is composed of the large-scale season large-scale liquid crystal displays of four and made of aluminum that is light and excellent in the impact-proof needle. It was laid out to the symmetry the analogue and the digital presentation, and it ..dynamic face design.. finished. More tough, it is appearance of the G-Shock that evolved more practicably. *


*Specifications : *
*Accuracy : within :±15 seconds difference per month *
*Impact-proof structure (shock resist) *
*Magnetic clocked-proof (JIS1 kind) *
*20 atmosphere waterproof *
*The world time: City replacement function at display at time and home time of 48 cities (29 time zone and with set function Daylight Saving Time) in the world + UTC (Coordinated Universal Time) *
*Stop watch (total for 100 hours, speed measurement functions (MAX1998unit/ h , 2unit/ h [tan] title), and lap/split measurement switch for 1/1000 seconds) *
*Timer (The unit of the set: maximum set for one minute: It measures and autorepeat every second of 24 hours). *
*Five (It is addition only by one the [sunu-zu] function) time alarms and time signals. *
*Full auto calendar System display switch of 12/24 time *
*LED light with switch (1.5 seconds/3 seconds) at the remainder sunshiny time ..auto light function and the remainder sunshiny function.. *
*Battery life: About two years *
*Size (H×W×D)/mass: 55×51.2×16.9mm/70g * 
*100% come from Japan *

*Thank you very much ! *


----------



## tyler durden

TraseUno said:


> So who's doing the official counting? :-d


Jersterca and Kronos are co-chairmen of the GA-100 official census.

(They volunteered.)


----------



## linuxidiot

God, the look of the face on the bumblebee and the strap for the stealth makes me want to buy two to switch the modules


----------



## KWIATEK

I don't have a pic yet, but add me to the list! I've been busy with work and when I get a chance, I'll update this post with a photo of my GA-100-1A2. This watch came in much bigger than I was expecting :-!


----------



## JERSTERCA

tyler durden said:


> Jersterca and Kronos are co-chairmen of the GA-100 official census.
> 
> (They volunteered.)


Maybe we should start a thread with a counter to see how many we all have and what colors. It seams like Stealth Black might be the winner :-! Some of those HYPER COLORS are starting to grow on me now also


----------



## TraseUno

JERSTERCA said:


> Maybe we should start a thread with a counter to see how many we all have and what colors. It seams like Stealth Black might be the winner :-! Some of those HYPER COLORS are starting to grow on me now also


cool.. would be great to know how many guys have the same color interest.. tho i believe the stealth black would definitely take the lead.


----------



## iceman7860

I wish the Stealth model had the white/gray silk screen printed "Gshock" on the bezel like black/red, and I wish the black/red had two white/silver hands rather than one silver, one red. I think both those changes would make these a 10/10 imho. For the record, I have a black/red version, but somewhere deep down inside my soul, the black stealth is calling me lol.


----------



## JERSTERCA

Heads up an ebay seller now has the stealth for $ 105 wish I had waited 4 days :roll:

Just placed an order for my sons Bumble Bee through same seller.


----------



## sinner1974

Here's mine


----------



## Jimmy Mac!

Nice shot!!!!


----------



## Wolverine

I just got one from amazon.com am wearing it now the yellow one


----------



## JERSTERCA

Got mine today :-! ordered Tuesday from Ace of bicycles in Japan |> First G to come on the little white pillow


----------



## billyd

Just brought the black and blue one. Should be here by the end of the week.

Tried the White on today at Macys. Looks good on the wrist>


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

I almost given up hope on seeing my Hyper Color G Shock so I got me a white GA-100 today.


----------



## neogenesus

Just got mine yesterday from Macy's :-!


----------



## tyler durden

Queen6 said:


> picked up a 1A1 this afternoon


Awesome! :-!

Any photos?


----------



## tyler durden

iceman7860 said:


> just picked up the first GA-100-1A4


Awesome! :-!

Any photos?


----------



## tyler durden

zedliang said:


> This is my first post. I just got my first g-shock yesterday evening in the mail. It is an all black GA100.


Awesome! :-!

Any photos?


----------



## tyler durden

sharpk said:


> I ordered the black and red one


Awesome! :-!

Any photos?


----------



## tyler durden

yschow said:


> I am a proud owner of the new Blue/Black GA-100!


Awesome! :-!

Any photos?


----------



## tyler durden

casioman74 said:


> one here white purple dial


Awesome! :-!

Any photos?


----------



## tyler durden

KWIATEK said:


> I'll update this post with a photo of my GA-100-1A2.


Awesome! :-!


----------



## tyler durden

Wolverine said:


> I just got one from amazon.com am wearing it now the yellow one


Awesome! :-!

Any photos?


----------



## tyler durden

neogenesus said:


> Just got mine yesterday from Macy's :-!


Awesome! :-!

Any photos?


----------



## tyler durden

JERSTERCA said:


> Got mine today :-! ordered Tuesday from Ace of bicycles in Japan |> First G to come on the little white pillow


After excessive procrastination, I ordered from "Ace Of Bicycle" Thursday night. :-!

Maybe it will be here tomorrow? (He gave no tracking number.)


----------



## Zeroed4x

KWIATEK said:


> I don't have a pic yet, but add me to the list! I've been busy with work and when I get a chance, I'll update this post with a photo of my GA-100-1A2. This watch came in much bigger than I was expecting :-!


You gonna trim that strap? :-x :-d


----------



## Zeroed4x

sinner1974 said:


> Here's mine


Kinda like a hottie in a black negligee
Damned Sexy ! :-!


----------



## JERSTERCA

tyler durden said:


> After excessive procrastination, I ordered from "Ace Of Bicycle" Thursday night. :-!
> 
> Maybe it will be here tomorrow? (He gave no tracking number.)


email him and ask that's what I did. I will take photos soon, hard to beat those that are already posted. So I will have to do something different or informative  I love the stealth but know I will get another of the series maybe the black and red. My sons bumble bee was shipped today from Florida so he should have it by Thursday


----------



## oasis100

What is the difference between GA-100-1A1JF and GA-100-1A1?

What is JF?


----------



## tribe125

oasis100 said:


> What is the difference between GA-100-1A1JF and GA-100-1A1?
> 
> What is JF?


Same watch. The 'JF' merely indicates the geographical market the watch was intended for, in this case Japan.


----------



## jason_recliner

One of the coolest Gs I've seen. What an awesome thread. It's like a packet of M&Ms.

Any chance these come with solar power???


----------



## iceman7860

I wish they did! That and an extra led light at the 12 o'clock position would really make this watch even cooler than it already is.


----------



## hihochopsuey

WHYYY am i slowly getting sucked in to buy this watch...
i just recently got the GLX5600-1 haha
That stealth is really jumping at me


----------



## JERSTERCA

jason_recliner said:


> One of the coolest Gs I've seen. What an awesome thread. It's like a packet of M&Ms.
> 
> Any chance these come with solar power???


You have to get one buddy  I have the Stealth / Blackhole and it is one of my favorite G's. Solar is sometimes overrated and always changes the look of the face to a purple not black like this one. The texture and design of the face on this is great the way it is. Plus for $ 105 from stylefashion you cant beat it :-! My son has the Yellow and that also is very cool, the face on it is easier to read than the stealth but I am not complaining


----------



## hihochopsuey

JERSTERCA said:


> You have to get one buddy  I have the Stealth / Blackhole and it is one of my favorite G's. Solar is sometimes overrated and always changes the look of the face to a purple not black like this one. The texture and design of the face on this is great the way it is. Plus for $ 105 from stylefashion you cant beat it :-! My son has the Yellow and that also is very cool, the face on it is easier to read than the stealth but I am not complaining


Would you be so kind to link the site? Or is this a seller on ebay or amazon?


----------



## JERSTERCA

hihochopsuey said:


> Would you be so kind to link the site? Or is this a seller on ebay or amazon?


I am not sure about linking a ebay site but this is a buy it now. If not ok a mod will delete. I think they have had all the colors, although not at the same time. If the color you want is not there just send them an email.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-G-SHOCK-WAT...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item1c1213af68

I am torn between getting the blue or a yellow and putting the black bezel and band on it, I love the look of the yellows face very easy to read. b-)


----------



## BREAKWATER

I actually have 4 models of the GA-100, really like this model, the only one I don't have yet is the yellow one. I will take some pics later this evening.


----------



## hihochopsuey

JERSTERCA said:


> I am not sure about linking a ebay site but this is a buy it now. If not ok a mod will delete. I think they have had all the colors, although not at the same time. If the color you want is not there just send them an email.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-G-SHOCK-WAT...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item1c1213af68
> 
> I am torn between getting the blue or a yellow and putting the black bezel and band on it, I love the look of the yellows face very easy to read. b-)


Thanks! I'll keep my eyes out for the stealth :-! Although the bumblebee is also starting to appeal to me as well. haha


----------



## ExtraKr1spy

Can someone who owns the GA-100 and a Riseman(GW) post a picture of the two so I can get a good idea of the size. 

Been thinking about getting a Riseman or GW-6900


----------



## neogenesus

Lume shots :-d


----------



## hihochopsuey

neogenesus said:


> Lume shots :-d


How do you go about getting the lume done? is it something you do yourself?


----------



## Kronos

tyler durden said:


> Jersterca and Kronos are co-chairmen of the GA-100 official census.
> 
> (They volunteered.)


Just saw this! I gotta do a better job of keeping up with these threads! :-d


----------



## Kronos

JERSTERCA said:


> Maybe we should start a thread with a counter to see how many we all have and what colors. It seams like Stealth Black might be the winner :-! Some of those HYPER COLORS are starting to grow on me now also


The Yellow and Zombie Slayer Hyper Colors drew my attention. Does anyone know if they are matte or glossy finishes? For some odd reason, glossy would not bother me in the Zombie Slayer pattern, but I like my yellow G's matte for the most part.


----------



## neogenesus

Yep did the lume all by myself ;-)


----------



## JERSTERCA

neogenesus said:


> Yep did the lume all by myself ;-)


Did you take some how to photos that would really help those that are thinking about doing a lume mod


----------



## JERSTERCA

Kronos said:


> The Yellow and Zombie Slayer Hyper Colors drew my attention. Does anyone know if they are matte or glossy finishes? For some odd reason, glossy would not bother me in the Zombie Slayer pattern, but I like my yellow G's matte for the most part.


My sons Bumble Bee is glossy so I guess the others will be also. I have seen a gloss black bezel band with light blue face that looks good. The Hypers are more for fashion than legibility though.


----------



## chandeshparekh

+1

Would love to know how to add lume to my stealth 



JERSTERCA said:


> Did you take some how to photos that would really help those that are thinking about doing a lume mod


----------



## neogenesus

I didn't take any pictures when I was doing the lume . It was my first time ever doing any mod to my watch internally, so the job wasn't really that great. I learned a lot from this experience. I will probably re-do my lume job on my GA-100, but for now, I am quite happy with it. I need to buy a watch hands removal tools and that will make the job a lot lot easier. I didn't remove the hands from the watch when I did it and it was tough, but can be done. You can't see it from the pictures, but the lume job on the hour hand is much cleaner than the minute hand. The hands moved a lot when I try to paint it, which make it even tougher. I really recommend removing the hands from the watch and paint it from the back side of the hands.


----------



## chandeshparekh

A good review of the red GA 100 on youtube -


----------



## whatmeworry

Ordered a GA100-1A1 yesterday. Really can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## ecalzo

Bateman_G said:


> Here my new GA-100


great photo mate.. i used it to show the watch to some friends in italian forum...because i don't own the GA-100.....i hope you won't be disappointed.. if yes , please let me know, i will remove it...

http://orologiec.forumup.it/viewtopic.php?p=2334&mforum=orologiec#2334


----------



## Topher1556

tyler durden said:


> ...I think the new GA-100 is a major release for Casio, and the GA-100 has the potential of being a future classic for many G-Men.


Why do you believe it is a major release? I don't see anything groundbreaking in it's design or feature set.

And I see the design too extreme for it to be considered a classic...especially in Ana/digi format. But to each their own :-!.

Nice pics of the model.


----------



## JERSTERCA

Topher1556 said:


> Why do you believe it is a major release? I don't see anything groundbreaking in it's design or feature set.
> 
> And I see the design too extreme for it to be considered a classic...especially in Ana/digi format. But to each their own :-!.
> 
> Nice pics of the model.


Because of all the models and colors they released at about the same time. There is the GA 100 in Stealth, White, Black and Red, Yellow, Black and Blue. The GA 110 in Black and Green, Black and Blue. all Green all Blue all pinkish and the hyper colors Orange, Yellow and the multiple color one with the G Man :-! I don't think they have produced these many variations on the same case at one time. :think:


----------



## tyler durden

Topher1556 said:


> Why do you believe it is a major release? I don't see anything groundbreaking in it's design or feature set.
> 
> And I see the design too extreme for it to be considered a classic...especially in Ana/digi format. But to each their own :-!.
> 
> Nice pics of the model.


I see the GA-100 as a major release for Casio in a variety of ways.

First and foremost, everything seems to indicate the new GA-100 series has been an immediate sales success for Casio.

I also admire that this is a complete redesign of its predecessor, the G100. For example, compare and contrast this redesign to the forthcoming redesign of the "new" Gulfman. What is "new" about the new Gulfman? Nothing. Absolutely nothing. It has the module from the 7900, the strap from the Riseman and the case/bezel from the prior Gulfman. It's just a pathetic hodgepodge of parts from previous G-Shocks.

The GA-100 showcases two design trends for Casio. The first is the return to big and bold G-Shocks. Second is the emerging trend towards watch faces with a dramatic three-dimensional quality. While there are several Edifice models with the three-dimensional emphasis, I think the GA-100 (and the GA-110) are really the first G-Shocks to showcase three-dimensional watch faces to the same degree as some of the Edifice models. I don't know whether the velocity indicator of the GA-100 is groundbreaking, but I do think the styling of both the GA-100 and the GA-110 is groundbreaking.

Lastly, I really think the GA-100 has the potential to be a future classic. Despite the complexity, there is a certain "perfection" to the GA-100. There is nothing haphazard about the GA-100. The attention to detail is indisputable. The wide and supple strap is perfect. The matte buckle is perfect. The big buttons are perfect. The overall size of the watch and its comfort are perfect. Despite the complexity of the watch face, it is still symmetric and balanced. Despite the complexity of the watch face, it is still legible and clear. Most importantly, the three-dimensional quality of the watch face is a minor masterpiece. In particular, I think the GA-100-1A1 especially highlights this feature. Mine looks like it was carved and etched from a slab of granite.

I look at many G-Shocks, and I question the styling. It often looks incomplete or just plain ugly. Sometimes I wonder if the designs are the result of compromises made by a design team that couldn't agree. Or if accountants had more leverage than the designers. The GA-100 and GA-110 don't create that impression. Love 'em or hate 'em, both the GA-100 and the GA-110 seem like the design work of a solitary G-loving madman sitting alone in a cubicle somewhere in Japan. For once, the bean counters finally gave him the green light...and he took the handoff and broke free for an open field romp to the end zone where he's probably dancing like Chad Ochocinco on LSD.


----------



## oasis100

GA100-1A1
Ordered mine from ebay, from HK!
Looks amazing!


----------



## tyler durden

oasis100 said:


> Looks amazing!


Congrats, Oasis! :-!


----------



## freeman

What I like about the GA100, is that it has so many admirers even though it is non solar :-d
So all of a sudden the solar supporters find themselves craving for that non solar Gshock.
b-)


----------



## Finalgear

New to the forum and new to G-SHOCK'S well kinda, my first one was when i was 11. I just pick this one up a couple of days ago and messed with it a little, more plans on the way.


----------



## tribe125

Welcome to the forum, Finalgear!


----------



## Micha

Oh, I just noticed I'm not in the list yet :-d


----------



## Roham

And here is mine..A lil bit too late :roll:


----------



## Mecha-Shock

*My GA100 |>*


----------



## c0okiem0nster

Bought one (-1A1) from Amazon today. Stumble upon this thread, and now I want another one! What a looker, the white one is.. 
Already purchased 3 G-shocks within a week. o| 
Should I make it 4 guys?


----------



## Finalgear

Thanks tribe Iam hooked lol, already looking for others to get:-!


----------



## duke4c

c0okiem0nster said:


> Bought one (-1A1) from Amazon today. Stumble upon this thread, and now I want another one! What a looker, the white one is..
> Already purchased 3 G-shocks within a week. o|
> Should I make it 4 guys?


Why not... it's fun... ;-):-d

Seriously, I had this model for about a week but ultimately no solar ment no show. 2 year battery life is way to short for my standards...


----------



## c0okiem0nster

duke4c said:


> Why not... it's fun... ;-):-d
> 
> Seriously, I had this model for about a week but ultimately no solar ment no show. 2 year battery life is way to short for my standards...


Yeah sure it is. :-!
Always thought having more than 3 watches is a little bit excessive, especially for a student like me. Should save some money for school..
I guess frequenting this forum doesnt help at all..:-d

Does the battery only lasts for 2 years? I thought 5 years was the standard..:think:


----------



## Waldo.sutherland

I have the GA-100A-7A and LOVE IT!


----------



## bondomonkey

Reporting in. My GA100


----------



## sameerb

Here is mine :-!


----------



## BeatNick

tyler durden said:


> Well, the thread title says it all. I think the new GA-100 is a major release for Casio, and the GA-100 has the potential of being a future classic for many G-Men.
> 
> My new Casio G-Shock "Death Star" GA-100-1A1JF won't be here until next week, but let's get the party started now. Let's see your photos of your new GA-100 models!
> 
> b-)


I have to admit I don't have one (yet) but I checked this out on Casio's latest releases for August and am now seriously thinking about it.....I very much like the semi stealth look.....:think: and yes I know it's not strictly a GA-100 but the 110....


----------



## Druster




----------



## katobayker

Just received the stormtrooper as well.......Would like to know if anyone has any idea where I can buy say a red outer case and band so I can interchange my guts so to speak....It seems to me the GA 110's are the same case........??


----------



## tribe125

BeatNick said:


> I have to admit I don't have one (yet) but I checked this out on Casio's latest releases for August and am now seriously thinking about it.....I very much like the semi stealth look.....:think: and yes I know it's not strictly a GA-100 but the 110....


I really like the subtle grey tones on that.

I wonder though if the hands are less prominent because of the pale background? I actually think the hands are a little undersized on all these models, which can further that impression.


----------



## duke4c

tribe125 said:


> I really like the subtle grey tones on that.
> 
> I wonder though if the hands are less prominent because of the pale background? I actually think the hands are a little undersized on all these models, which can further that impression.


I think it's just a Casio promo pic.

I suspect that real life photos will confirm that these hands are far more redable at glance than this pic would indicate. I actually also suspect that it actually looks FAR better and well balanced in person than this pic would indicate.

I'm liking this one a lot... to bad for 2 year battery life ... it would be a must have if it were solar...

Cheers


----------



## Finalgear

DAM THIS FORUM!!! i just picked up another G-Shock,o| and iam looking at 3 more


----------



## jlow28

+1 FOR ME . My first G Shock and loving this watch a lot!


----------



## SALsocal

Mine came in the mail today. I will post pics as soon as I can pry my own eyes off of it for a minute!


----------



## GregNYC

Here are 100's and 110's:


----------



## franzy

Wow, nice additions Greg. I just got the green face/black band myself. Waiting for a camera to post pix. I am totally stocked about this line from Casio. I want to get everyone in this series, sounds like you are on your way. You should get the Bumblebee next, it looks awesome.


----------



## dreski

Here is mine. I didn't like the all black thing so I made the lettering white. I think it contrasts better with the hands and makes it a bit more special.


----------



## marcalbar

My small stash 

Sorry for the grainy pic


----------



## Lesoj

Count me in.. :-!


----------



## tyler durden

If you are having trouble finding the "Death Star" GA100-1A1, then try nordstrom.com - here you go: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/g-shock?origin=brandindex

b-)


----------



## RaD-SVT

I got one back in June, first G-shock, I love it! Only got pics now since I've built a nice collection since then.:-!


----------



## snipe1

I'm in! Here's my GA100-1A4...










...one of my favorites. :-!


----------



## RICK S

I just got my first one today as well.....all black model and I love this thing....Photos coming soon.


----------



## MightyY

Just picked up mine today:


----------



## jimmy1

Im in for 2 today: GA-100 and GX-56 b-)


----------



## jimmy1

Whoops, double post

PLEASE DELETE


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I'm in!!


----------



## blitz-dice

Hi guys! This is my first post, and also my first G-shock! Will start collecting G-shocks and ProTrek watches now :-!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*New 10/20/2010*


----------



## mglai1987

nice photos


----------



## mglai1987

Just got my GA-110C So I decided to take some photos with my GA-100 and Yamaha M1 Enjoy!


----------



## rlee

Count me in as well. 

I'm a new GA100-1A1 owner as of yesterday afternoon!


----------



## SynMike




----------



## blitz-dice

marcalbar said:


> My small stash
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic


drools


----------



## TNT84

hey everyone, i'm new to this forum. got my first g years back but got stolen 

i love the ga100 and looking to get one soon. planning to get the stealth/all black first, but i also like black/red and black/blue as well. dang, i'll prob get the all black first and might eventually crumble to my senses and get the other two :think:


----------



## tribe125

Welcome to the forum, TNT!


----------



## vcash

One more notch for the bumble-bee. Got a 20% discount directly from Casio India so got it for sub (Barely) $100!


----------



## Xubie

hey do you guys know where i can buy the ga 100 1a2 Black/ blue one? i cant find it anywhere!!!!


----------



## Atomant

Xubie said:


> hey do you guys know where i can buy the ga 100 1a2 Black/ blue one? i cant find it anywhere!!!!


It's probably sold out.


----------



## rsr911

Yup, I got one.


----------



## rsr911

I got mine.


----------



## kndy

My contribution...


----------



## wmt029

As of Sunday...


----------



## angelo

my first GA-100...love it!


----------



## Time4Fun

*I have:

Casio G-Shock Bumblebee Yellow GA-100A-9ADR 
Casio G-Shock Stealth Blackbird GA-100-1A1 
Casio G-Shock Black & Blue GA-100-1A2
And if your counting 110's?
Casio G-Shock Dee & Ricky GA-110DR-1A
Casio G-shock Hyper Blk/Grn GA-110B-1A3JF
*


----------



## Feisar

The GA100A-9A started my G-Shock addiction ;-)


----------



## Scotjpr

I have the GA100 1A4 and have had since March or April of last year, anyone have a strap alternative for it as the stock one has started to cause a rash on my wrist after 10 months


----------



## ohai

I'll be adding one of these to my collection soon. Such a clean looking watch.


----------



## nyfg56

been debating getting the stealth ga-100 or the black and blue ga-110. It seems like the baclight is useless on both but more so on the 100...?


----------



## Cory

Angelo, the relume job you did looks amazing. I wish my GA100 had that! Something to save up for, no doubt...

Nevertheless, this is my 4th G, just received it yesterday--really digging it so far.


----------



## zdenal01

My GA-100-1A1ER, two weeks old :-! Wrist 16,5cm.


----------



## Jay Squared

*Why do I have anything else? All I ever wear are my G Shocks*


----------



## GShockMe

I got one. Found that the resin band tends to push my wrist uncomfortably. Changed to ZULU band. Super comfy now.


----------



## gy8864

angelo said:


> my first GA-100...love it!


How can you make the Lume? U did it yourself or buy it from the store? If buy it, where can I buy it? Many Thanks.


----------



## takobets

count me in!









my first and definitely not the last


----------



## gy8864

Count me in.


----------



## yetski

together with my GA110 and DW6900. sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## tyler durden

.


----------



## tyler durden

Almost an entire year later, and it is still somewhat difficult to obtain the GA100-1A1 in the United States.

None direct from Amazon, none at Macy's online, none at Princeton Watches, etc.

Discontinued? Still extremely popular? Or both?


----------



## Time4Fun

tyler durden said:


> Almost an entire year later, and it is still somewhat difficult to obtain the GA100-1A1 in the United States.
> 
> None direct from Amazon, none at Macy's online, none at Princeton Watches, etc.
> 
> Discontinued? Still extremely popular? Or both?


How many you want, this was the second vendor I found on Google...fyi, just look around, their around just a lil scarce, not out yet but wont be long, IMHO.
International Shopping | Nordstrom


----------



## smitzzz24

Edited by Moderator

No sales or trades on discussion forums, please.


----------



## Devlin

I bought one from Nordstrom last week and it's awesome but I will say if you're in the UK I'd probably look elsewhere, I thought I was getting a good deal until I pressed pay and the price got bumped up by around $50 for shipping and customs, not majorly impressed really.

I love the watch though but in future I'm eBay all the way.


----------



## GTR83

Surprised that I haven't noticed this thread. Count me in (not today's photo):


----------



## prawita

Count me in ... 
proud to be one of the owner of this popular G .....


----------



## Tartuga

Answering this call, here's my


----------



## BrendanSilent

didn't see this until now: count me, i'm in there like swimwear!

(just to mix things up, i switched the modules on a gray ga-110 with a white ga-100)


----------



## Wardogz

brendansilent said:


> didn't see this until now: Count me, i'm in there like swimwear!
> 
> (just to mix things up, i switched the modules on a gray ga-110 with a white ga-100)
> 
> View attachment 431266
> 
> 
> View attachment 431267
> 
> 
> View attachment 431269
> 
> 
> View attachment 431270
> 
> 
> View attachment 431271


siiiiiiickkkk


----------



## Wardogz

Here are mine!


----------



## Wardogz

Here are mine!


----------



## GTR83

Wardogz said:


> Here are mine!


That's a great pair, Wardogz. Why do I think I want the GA-100-1B now? o|


----------



## Scattercoreys

Just got mine today


----------



## pwatch66

Just got mine today also.


----------



## Wardogz

GTR83 said:


> That's a great pair, Wardogz. Why do I think I want the GA-100-1B now? o|


The red is stunning. People always say, wow that's an interesting watch. The face is much easier to read than the black stealth version (although I love the black stealth version).


----------



## GTR83

Wardogz said:


> The red is stunning. People always say, wow that's an interesting watch. The face is much easier to read than the black stealth version (although I love the black stealth version).


Already got 1A (black and red) one because I used to think 'why bother getting an ana-digi if you can't read the digital windows most of the time?' But then again these GAs are good enough for everyday watches when all you need are actually just the hour and minute hands. Which will justify the addition of a 1B ;-)


----------



## GShockMe

Got my 2nd GA-100 in red/black. My 1st one is the stealth black. This new one will be for when the digital tasks are needed. And it looks good on a red strip ZULU band.


----------



## Trebor Fortaleza

just got mine too! fresh from PIJ, the best import shop EVER in Japan! you've gotta give it a try ordering from them. they're great! http://......./GA110B1A3JFcrazy


----------



## rocoloco

advertising for this PIJ? 2 posts and both almost the same + weird links


----------



## rocoloco

Mine just came home:

View attachment 613009

View attachment 613011


(Don't know why it isn't showing pics directly)


----------



## therion

Link ti ne dela! Pozdravljen!


----------



## desire68

My Two. "Death star and Bumblebee"
Mike


----------



## chasingadrenaline

picked up mine today!


----------



## keisuke880

I just got my first GA-100 1A1 today and it is pretty awesome in all black.


----------



## Tsele

Second watch in my arselal is the GA-100 on black... Reporting too!

Also I would like to know how can I change the resin wrist band with the Zulu one... If anyone can share the knowledge...


----------



## IceDree

Hi Guys ,

Sorry to go off-Topic , but I'm new here & I really need your help

Im looking into buying a new Watch , im considering getting a G-Shock watch & I really like the GA-100 & the GA-110-1A
I like the their design & they are different from my Swatch & TimeX watches

My question is ,
Regarding the color\finish\paint , will it Peal-Off with time ? I'd 3 Casio watches , the finish on 2 of them pealed off (& the third one died on me)

The thing is , I've until Tuesday February 14th to choose weither Im gonna buy one or not , since I've to leave the country on the 15th (& I won't come back until July or September)

Thanks guys , I really appreciate it


----------



## mustang209

Got it 2 days ago


----------



## desire68

@IceDree, Firstly, Welcome. I dont know what Casio's you had before but i can tell you that you will NEVER get any pealing on a G-Shock! (unless its a fake) they're not painted the colour is the color of the resin before its molded into the part! These pieces are great tough stylish watches. Make sure you get an original(if your unsure about its authenticity just ask on here) and you will NOT regret it. I have 2x GA100's and 2xGD100's and i love them!
Mike


----------



## IceDree

mustang209 said:


> Got it 2 days ago


Congratulations


----------



## IceDree

desire68 said:


> @IceDree, Firstly, Welcome. I dont know what Casio's you had before but i can tell you that you will NEVER get any pealing on a G-Shock! (unless its a fake) they're not painted the colour is the color of the resin before its molded into the part! These pieces are great tough stylish watches. Make sure you get an original(if your unsure about its authenticity just ask on here) and you will NOT regret it. I have 2x GA100's and 2xGD100's and i love them!
> Mike


Thanks Mike, much appreciated

Sorry for my late reply, I was outside .... checking the watches again ... for the 3rd time

I had 2 of that famous Casio clock with the calculator & the IR remote , I'd the :

- the metal one with the silver\gray finish. After a while the silver plastic parts changed into pinkish red before it starting to peal-off & then the watch stopped working. When I took to ABBAR (Casio's dealer in Saudi Arabia). They found out that the internals were heavily damaged & beyond Fixing

- my black plastic one didn't peal off, but it suddenly died & when I took it to fix it, they told me it will need a new internals which costed a fortune !!! So I bought a Swatch instead of fixing it

- I don't remember the model of the 3rd one, I checked the box, but all I found is a bunch of Swatch manuals instead (4 to be exact) , I still have it, but it started to peal off about a year after I bought it & I ended up buying yet another Swatch !!!

Around 2 years ago I was also looking for another Casio watch, but I ended up buying a TimeX .

About 8the months ago when Battle L.A. came out, I went crazy trying to find the GW9000A-1 (Which Aaron Eckhart wore in the movie) , but I couldn't find it & I endedup getting an Esprit instead

I was about to pull the trigger on of them , but the store also had the GA-120 which confused me even more !!!!

Thank you very much Mike for helping me with this manner & I apologize for the long long write up
As soon as I get one, you will be the first to know

Again, thank you very much, much appreciated


----------



## desire68

Hahah, your more than welcome bruv, i'm happy to help. There's a great deal of help to be found on this forum just stick around, (dont buy any more swatche's lol) and you'll be ok. Jk, if you like swatches then thats cool, i had an all clear swatch with a clear strap at college and i loved that thing. I never actually took it off my wrist and in the end it rotted on my wrist so i had to bin it lol. I'm sure you will have a growing G-Collection soon enough lol.
Mike


----------



## IceDree

Just got my G-Shock GA-110-1A 4 hours ago & Already planing to buy 3 more (GA-100-1A , GA-120 & GA-201) when I come back to Jeddah around July

Sorry for the low quality , Yall know how Camera phones are !

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18155227/2012-02-12_01-29-06_12.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18155227/2012-02-12_01-29-25_738.jpg

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18155227/2012-02-12_01-33-00_789.jpg


----------



## IceDree

desire68 said:


> Hahah, your more than welcome bruv, i'm happy to help. There's a great deal of help to be found on this forum just stick around, (dont buy any more swatche's lol) and you'll be ok. Jk, if you like swatches then thats cool, i had an all clear swatch with a clear strap at college and i loved that thing. I never actually took it off my wrist and in the end it rotted on my wrist so i had to bin it lol. I'm sure you will have a growing G-Collection soon enough lol.
> Mike


Thanks Mike , I really appreciate your help

Don't worry about me getting another Swatch , they haven't done anything new\original in years now. Plus I already have 5 Swatch watches
Today I got my silver Swatch back from the service , I broke the Glass panel !!!! Don't know how

I got my GA-110-1A less than 5 hours ago & now Im already planning to buy more G-Shocks when I come back to Jeddah in the summer

My current collection , It ain't big ...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18155227/2012-02-12_01-33-00_789.jpg


----------



## desire68

Nice collection bruv, you'll be a G-Shockaholic soon enough!
Mike


----------



## Tsele

I would like to ask again if anyone can answer,,, I want to change the resin wristband with a Zulu one... Is it possible? Is there a tutorial or a place to order?


----------



## IceDree

Thanks my dude , I wore it today for the first time !!!
Ironically , My first stop today was a Swatch Shop (To shine my White Chronograph's new glass) & one of the guys in the store kept staring at it when I was checking the new collection (they had this sweet Cyan digital swatch that they just put on display) & Then the conversation went :

- Him : "Why don't you buy a Swatch instead ??? Its allot cooler !!"

- Me : "I just bought it less than 3 days ago & If you guys put that watch up earlier I would've reconsidered & I went to 4 different Swatch stores in last few days , but None of them had it"

- Him : "Yea , its the new collection"

- Me : "Yea I know , I got the Swatch newsletter Email about a month ago & I already have a bunch of Swatch watches"

- Him : "Yea Right !!!"

- Other guy : "Here's your watch sir"

- Me inside my head : "Snap , You just got owned !!!"

- Him : "Nice watch , I guess you wanted to change"

- Me " "Yea , I already have 5 Swatch watches"


----------



## tjpippa

Mine arrived today...my first but certainly not my last.


----------



## xinxin

Here!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dobber72

Here's my "Death Star".


----------



## Dan-LAX

I've never owned G-Shock watches...ever, even as a kid/teen. These are my first ones. It's certainly is a harbinger of more g-shocks to my wallet, I'm sure.

I'm not into digital displays, so the recent analog models coming out from Casio have my attention. The GA100-1A1 stealth with analog hands won me over. In fact, it's so nice I bought twice. I do this on occasion with cheaper stuff I really like - just in case the first one gets lost/stolen/damaged etc. I'm finally achieving a nicely balanced *affordable* collection of Seiko 5 autos, Timex, Citizen and now...G-shocks. Personally, I think no collection is complete with at least one of those aforementioned brands.

Dan


----------



## Genabis74

Here's mine!


----------



## ericng79

*Here's mine!!! Was contemplating either the Deathstar or Bumblebee... :think:

Decided to get the yellow one first... ;-)*


----------



## 2stime

Hi Guys,

i'd like to know what do you think about this video:
2S Time - CASIO G-Shock GA-100-1A1 Velocity Indicator X-Large Series - YouTube

Thanks for all the people help me to improve my video


----------



## lanti24

+1 death star with stealthed hands


----------



## thomasoakes3




----------



## CFF

mine 110 says hi from april 27th.2012!


----------



## analogic

Oh, just realized I never threw mine in. Here you go...


----------



## Andrew2012

cool watch on this model. I look at the yellow one and I think of the bumblebee transformers!


----------



## dead of night

I wonder if someone could post a picture of the GA 100 "death star" in front of the album, Quadrophenia? That would make a beautiful photo. Thanks.


----------



## srqFF

My newest pick up. I love this thing.


----------



## chief

Mine with a slight mod...


----------



## Chrisek

If the GA150's count, i'm in!










I think it's my favorite so far. Looking to get a couple more tomorrow.


----------



## dead of night

To owners of the Ga-100: Did your watch come with the analog hands pre-set to the "home" position, or did you have to do that yourself?


----------



## daveinspain

Mine I had to do myself but it´s easy


----------



## dead of night

daveinspain said:


> Mine I had to do myself but it´s easy


Thanks, should one do that before you set the time, or after?


----------



## analogic

dead of night said:


> To owners of the Ga-100: Did your watch come with the analog hands pre-set to the "home" position, or did you have to do that yourself?


Mine was pre-set.


----------



## Chrisek

Bought my ga100 on a final flourish of Macy's f+f sale. They showed 3x ga201's in stock but could not find them. Interested to see one of those in person.


----------



## ic3rock

Why no GA100B-A4?


----------



## Simon Finglas

Has gotten a lot of wear but still looking good!


----------



## CanonMan

MightyY said:


> Just picked up mine today:


Oh damn it that could be my wrist if I found £80 from somewhere..............


----------



## Pato Sentado

Mine: Relume on hands and dial. Tachimeter hand in black. Strap adapters and NATO strap.


----------



## Chrisek

Oh crap, i haven't been updating. My two ga110fc's arrived:


----------



## Chrisek

I bought a ga-201 today as well








And the "light play" on it is pretty amazing! Makes this watch visually much more complex than the casio still photo would lead you to believe.


----------



## CanonMan

Looks decent. Is this the model which is supposedly inspired by motorbikes? As a biker myself I'm interested how a watch can be thus inspired. 

It does look v 3D on the face for sure - hours of fun staring at it me thinks.


----------



## Chrisek

Andrew, while i am going to motogp (Laguna Seca) in July, i wouldn't say that reference too much while looking at it. The thread that got me started on it: search "ga201 light play" and you will see some great pictures. I started looking at those pics a months ago, and looking at it in the store. Finally bought it yesterday.


----------



## RobertoGMan

Just received the stealth today and....wow! It's one of my favorite Gs to date:


Three dimensional, rugged, no nonsense military appearance.
Analog hands are in synch with digital time set.
Ability to fine tune orientation of analog minute hand with minute marks.
Stopwatch and other digital functions always easily read behind analog hands.
Day, month and date muted yet easily read behind analog hands.
Only Analog-Digital model to date that provides LARGE enough wrist presence to my liking.
One touch access to Zulu military time.
Easy exchange between Home time and World time to analog hands. Great feature for plane travel.
Analog hand time with no distraction.


----------



## CanonMan

RobertoGMan said:


> Just received the stealth today and....wow! It's one of my favorite Gs to date:
> 
> 
> Three dimensional, rugged, no nonsense military appearance.
> Analog hands are in synch with digital time set.
> Ability to fine tune orientation of analog minute hand with minute marks.
> Stopwatch and other digital functions always easily read behind analog hands.
> Day, month and date muted yet easily read behind analog hands.
> Only Analog-Digital model to date that provides LARGE enough wrist presence to my liking.
> One touch access to Zulu military time.
> Easy exchange between Home time and World time to analog hands. Great feature for plane travel.
> Analog hand time with no distraction.
> 
> View attachment 729471


That's sitting on a leather bracelet right? Or have you popped another strap on it?

If so I and another member would be interested in how.

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## dead of night

ic3rock said:


> Why no GA100B-A4?


I'm also curious. In this entire, 14 page thread, there are no red ones. Does anybody have a theory why this is?


----------



## RobertoGMan

andrew&7 said:


> That's sitting on a leather bracelet right? Or have you popped another strap on it?
> 
> If so I and another member would be interested in how.
> 
> Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


Original strap over a leather stud bracelet.


----------



## 4Play

Late to the party as usual, but I came to play.










And a pic with the 3 Amigos.


----------



## ic3rock

dead of night said:


> I'm also curious. In this entire, 14 page thread, there are no red ones. Does anybody have a theory why this is?


I getting the GA100B-A4 soon, waiting for restock...


----------



## RobertoGMan

Red model:

Amazon.com: G-Shock Limited Edition X-Large Classic Series Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## Karamazov

Here's mine. A gift from my beloved one!


----------



## Chrisek

Just picked this one up. Two more i'm interested in.


----------



## Chrisek

This was completely unexpected. GD100-1B.


----------



## Sedi

@ Chrisek
Those are not GA-100s however :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Chrisek

You are correct Sedi. Doh! Sorry! I've been thinking of this as an XL/100-series thread, not GA only. Sorry guys. Sedi, please remove as appropriate.


----------



## Chrisek

Nothing new, just took a couple photos of my GA-100-B7. Thought I'd post up, hope you like:









Have to say I really enjoy the mudman style buttons on this watch:









And I simply love how the blue is on the underside where it is completely unnecessary but so cool:


----------



## jun0

Just picked up a GA100-1A1 this week


----------



## zvuker

Hello! This is my GA-100 with white inscriptions. I painted them myself.


----------



## jun0

I've had this one since January but forgot about this thread, the GA-100-9A


----------



## TedDotCom

My latest pick-up...GA-100-1A2DR

Love the black with blue accents...now quite hard to find here in North America.









The GA series look great but almost totally useless in the dark...


----------



## Gundam168

TedDotCom said:


> My latest pick-up...GA-100-1A2DR
> 
> Love the black with blue accents...now quite hard to find here in North America.
> 
> *The GA series look great but almost totally useless in the dark...*


I agree with you 100%. Even with the Auto EL function it's totally unreadable. I actually have to shine a flashlight on the watch to be ab;e to tell the time.










I love it during daytime though.


----------



## cxwrench

Can't believe i missed this thread completely! My slightly modified GA100...


----------



## TedDotCom

@cxwrench: That looks great!

@Gundam168: I call the GA series "Daytime G-Shocks" ;-)

Here's my recent band mod...GA-100-1A4


----------



## Jasabor

Here is mine. Love it,only setback is that it does not have buttonsounds. So,i have to beep myself......


----------



## Gundam168

Jasabor said:


> Here is mine. Love it,only setback is that it does not have buttonsounds. So,i have to beep myself......


Yeah, and that too.


----------



## Dana W

Sorry my first post is a necrothread, But nobody posted a red one! A gift from my little brother. Its big, but I like it! I now have three G-Shocks, I used to wear them in the 80's, but they were not like this.


----------



## AdoBernardo

Just got my new GA-100 today from the Navy Exchange. I'm starting to like the umber light for what it is. It projects the covert feel of hunting (or the one being hunted).

Features are superb. For instance, pressing A-B simultaneously switches the timekeeping back and forth between home and secondary time (WT).

My Growing Collection: Casio G-9000, GB-5600, F-91W, DW-5600E, DW-069YD-2V, DW-069US-2T, G-2210, G-2300; Swatch YAS100G


----------



## greg1491

I resisted buying this model for a year because of it's size. I finally bought it first week of October and am glad I did. It's big but very comfortable. And having it confirmed my feelings that it is one of the coolest looking G's casio ever made.


----------



## marcoszam

Can count me in with the Bumblebee -->










Old pic, but I do not have it near me @ the moment to take a new a better one

Had the red cousin for a few days but got rid of it... For days now the devil and angel in my head are debating if it should come back or not

Internet pic.










Cheers,
M 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rolandw

Well, I have mine since last year and it did quite some trips with me (three week road trip VA > UT/NV/AZ > VA, working on a project in Seattle for months, etc.). Never let me down with the two time zones and looked good with casual and business attire.


----------



## GShockMe

Update my collection with the military clothes.


----------



## rokphish

here's mine over lunch...


----------



## qarotto

Hi, I don't know if im asking in the right thread but i didn't found better one so - my question/stickler is :
is there a difference between any ga 100 1a1 model ? because i found it under few "names" like - x large, blackseries, military black - those are just "common" names ? or there are some variations of this?


----------



## rokphish

they're just different nicknames for it, only one ga-100-1a1 afaik


----------



## jixxxer

Just got this onephoto (8).JPG


----------



## trott3r

Got the ga-100 today and i am a little disappointed after being sent the negative black version a week ago I got the positive display shown here.

The negative is a lot nicer looking and jet black with a fabric strap while the positive looks dark grey/slate.
The red plastic at 12 o clock is slightly burred and doesnt look as nice as the red metal hour hand.

It is the biggest of my 6 gshocks with the resin strap pushing out it looks bigger than the negative display model. 
I may look for a fabric replacement strap.

Still i bought it for its practicality of having a timer or stopwatch on a legible digital display while having analogue time showing at the same time.
Good for the price but could of been better looking.


----------



## godzillinois

Hey guys, got my "Dark Knight" all black everythang GA100-1A1 from Macys, but I just found it for a way better price on Amazon so it might go back so I can save $40! Been researching on this forum for a couple weeks now and decided to start posting, despite the fact that this will probably be my only G-Shock for awhile and I don't buy too many watches - I have also bought 2 more G-Shocks as presents however! Here's a wrist shot:


----------



## d2mac

Welcome to the forum!
We will see if you are strong enough to read this forum and just having one G after a month or so! 




godzillinois said:


> Hey guys, got my "Dark Knight" all black everythang GA100-1A1 from Macys, but I just found it for a way better price on Amazon so it might go back so I can save $40! Been researching on this forum for a couple weeks now and decided to start posting, despite the fact that this will probably be my only G-Shock for awhile and I don't buy too many watches - I have also bought 2 more G-Shocks as presents however! Here's a wrist shot:


----------



## godzillinois

d2mac said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> We will see if you are strong enough to read this forum and just having one G after a month or so!


hahaha thanks d2mac! I was thinking that myself! I think the only thing I got going for me right now is the fact that I only really like all black watches and I like analog faces, so it'll be hard to find one that looks different enough from this to justify me buying it. This isn't actually my first G-shock either, I used to live in Japan and after I moved away when I was a kid my aunt sent me a G-Shock for Christmas one year.


----------



## James142

Here's mine:


----------



## Chrisek

I got my 2nd GA-100 earlier this year.










sent with aloha


----------



## Shaggy2002

Count Me In.....


----------



## TixTox




----------



## edwin2

Sorry for the crappy pics.... My "good" phone died in a wet MTB-ride. It's a blue GA-100 and the newer GA-100MC. Very happy with both!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Here's my Casio GA100CF-8


----------



## ciclismosam

I picked out the GA-100-1A1 for this deployment. Amazingly it is my first G-Shock, but I mostly wear automatics specifically Divers. My only digital before the GA-100 is my Suunto Vector. However, I felt like it just wasn't right not having a G, so here it is! Really fantastic watch and I like the analog/digital mix.


----------



## gianfrancoteh

Here is my...


----------



## Coatsy79

Hey guys, newbie here, new to G shocks

Got me a red one of these, I have to give it a clean, must say I'm liking the all black one!

Eyeing up up the gulfmaster now!!


----------



## Brettmichael

Love that all-black GA-100-1A1. Just classic. and stealthy.


----------



## Oldbugr

My brand new GA-100SD-8A, I had this idea and saw another member beat me too it, so it confirmed what it would look like. I like it...Thanks, d2mac


----------



## doughead

Strange that im unable to attach pics here (I don't know how many postcounts needed before I can do that).
Do you guys somehow get the sense that the GA100' watch face brings up images related to F1/GP motorsports? Maybe its the cluster of dials & meters that reminds you of a sports vehicle's dashboard/console? Or the watch hands' holed design that reminds you of a motorbike's chasis parts? Somehow the face design just "works" and makes you want to collect the different color schemes... am I alone here? After I got the black/red 1A4 just a week later I couldn't resist it and got the black MC version as well lol! I saw the all black stealth edition in this thread and again I must say...Yummy!!


----------



## d2mac

Yes, very addictive! 








doughead said:


> Strange that im unable to attach pics here (I don't know how many postcounts needed before I can do that).
> Do you guys somehow get the sense that the GA100' watch face brings up images related to F1/GP motorsports? Maybe its the cluster of dials & meters that reminds you of a sports vehicle's dashboard/console? Or the watch hands' holed design that reminds you of a motorbike's chasis parts? Somehow the face design just "works" and makes you want to collect the different color schemes... am I alone here? After I got the black/red 1A4 just a week later I couldn't resist it and got the black MC version as well lol! I saw the all black stealth edition in this thread and again I must say...Yummy!!


----------



## doughead

D2Mac, NICE!!! Well you just re-poisoned me!!
The 2nd pic is a mod? I recall that white/purple face having a white bezel(?)


----------



## d2mac

The first 3 are modded:
1+2 have black resin instead former white and beige.
3 has lumed hands (skelleton hands filled with lume).





doughead said:


> D2Mac, NICE!!! Well you just re-poisoned me!!
> The 2nd pic is a mod? I recall that white/purple face having a white bezel(?)


----------



## doughead

I...am... IMPRESSED


----------



## arogle1stus

No pics. No photographer here. But avid collector of the Casio GA100 series (4 of em)
Two are on tuff nylon straps, yellow black and red white and blue GA100mMC 1 -A.
IMO a cut above the usual resin strap thingee.
SIL owns 10G's 4 of em are GA100s.

I'm becoming seriously and terminally addicted to Casio,

X traindriver Art BTW Merry Christmas fellow WUSers


----------



## TedDotCom

Added this gold to my collection...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev55

TedDotCom said:


> Added this gold to my collection...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ted, I love the clear digital display, but I can't get my head around GOLD colored plastic, although i have no problem with the SILVER equivalent:








View attachment 2484930


----------



## TedDotCom

I thought about that too Kev,. Gold on resin sounded tacky. But when I personally saw this on display at Macy's, I had no choice but to grab one.

To be fair, this rose gold GA-100 isn't as garish and gaudy as the yellow gold GD-110. I believe this gold series G-Shocks will be a very limited run, and the value would go up from there.



Kev55 said:


> Ted, I love the clear digital display, but I can't get my head around GOLD colored plastic, although i have no problem with the SILVER equivalent:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BadCow

Wear the Black one every day to work. The Desert Tan is for summer wear. Two of my favorite G's.


----------



## doughead

i really liked the GA-100... the black/red was the first...


----------



## Aydrian

I have one! Modded it with a suppa adapter and leather straps. Looking good?


----------



## onethreehill

sinner1974 said:


> Here's mine


Awesome photo


----------



## cito187

Wore mine a few days ago and posted as WRUW. Here it is again. 







Great day to all.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

d2mac said:


> Yes, very addictive!


That's a lot of ga 100! Nice.


----------



## BadCow

It's just hard to beat the GA-100 series for everyday wear and tear. They wear like a hogs nose (meaning they don't wear out) and they just work. Yea I really love my GW-9300-1JF, it's freaking awesome in every way, but the Blacked Out GA-100 gets worn more often.


----------



## razoraggie

I don't have a picture yet, but I picked up a blacked out GA-100-1A1 this past week after flipping the same model two months ago. I realized how much I liked it and how much I missed it. It wears well and looks sweet.


----------



## Mrcrooka1

GA-100CF-8A, a little bit of camo


----------



## flying

Nice older thread I had not seen before.

I agree the GA-100 I think is about the nicest digi/analog layout
At least for my eyes. I actually think the GA-110 looks a bit cooler but for ease of reading the GA-100 for me.

The GA-1001A4 was also the first G-shock I ever bought in Nov 2014
I like that I can easily see the time back in Hawaii as I often call friends & family there too








I later got a red band & bezel for it...The red stripe around the crystal all but disappeared
as teh color matches so well with the bezel








While I really like the pictures of the negative displays they are
not in real life useful to me so that really rules out a lot of selection for me.

I do have a purple Band & Bezel sitting here that I am thinking of buying a 
GA-100A-7A for but am not sure if it will look good or not















Thanks for the thread will go browse it backwards now :-!


----------



## Edinburgh1066

Amazon says my GA-100-1a4 should be here on Monday;-). It's probably a bit late to ask but just how big is this watch? I'd be grateful if someone could comment on size compared to a DW6900? Thanks.


----------



## flying

Edinburgh1066 said:


> Amazon says my GA-100-1a4 should be here on Monday;-). It's probably a bit late to ask but just how big is this watch? I'd be grateful if someone could comment on size compared to a DW6900? Thanks.


Not big per se' but if your use to thin watches it might seem tall at first.
But after you wear it a few times you won't notice...at least I dont

Congrats on the new watch!


----------



## Edinburgh1066

My GA-100-1A4 arrived last night. . .


----------



## ezwip

ga110-bc


----------



## Gavatar17

Ordering a GA100C-1A3 next pay day.
I do wish the LED light was green rather than amber to match the colour of the hands.


----------



## arogle1stus

I love my 3 GA 100's
2 are on nylon straps (1 on yellow and black and 1 one on red blue strap)
3rd is on resin.
Tuff as a 50 cent round steak.

They'll have to amputate my arm to get any of them.
Ta heck with Billy Gates Smart Watches. I f I wanted something that would
do everything but cook breakfast for me I'd hire a cook.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Shadowjack

I have 4 GA-100's so far but they're in good company. The GA-100-1A2ER on the right was my very first G-Shock. Now we have at least 3 of these trays with G-Shock/Baby G only, my girl and I love our collection b-)


----------



## James142

I picked this one up the other day:


----------



## neRo82

Here's my Ga100-1a1 with strap adapters with a zulu Maratac strap and compass


----------



## flying

What do you folks think?

Stock








Or Purple Resin?
















I will say this is the most legible analog/digital I have
Super clear even in night low light conditions
Love this face & contrast ....very clear & easy to read both the digital windows & the analog hands
Very pleased with this GA-100A-7ADR


----------



## Shadowjack

neRo82 said:


> Here's my Ga100-1a1 with strap adapters with a zulu Maratac strap and compass
> View attachment 3389322


Nice! I got that same GA-100 model last week and was thinking of ripping the strap adapters off one of my others, but where did you get that compass. It looks way different from all the cheap crappy ones on ebay. Thanks!


----------



## neRo82

Shadowjack said:


> Nice! I got that same GA-100 model last week and was thinking of ripping the strap adapters off one of my others, but where did you get that compass. It looks way different from all the cheap crappy ones on ebay. Thanks!


i got it from Amazon. I can't remember exactly what I typed in for it to show up but they are only like $4-6 bucks and work pretty well for what they are.
I love mine on the Zulu strap with the compass, gives it a completely different look.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

flying said:


> What do you folks think?
> 
> Stock
> View attachment 3460258
> 
> 
> Or Purple Resin?
> View attachment 3460266
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460274
> 
> 
> I will say this is the most legible analog/digital I have
> Super clear even in night low light conditions
> Love this face & contrast ....very clear & easy to read both the digital windows & the analog hands
> Very pleased with this GA-100A-7ADR
> 
> View attachment 3460290


The purple resin looks better than the stock white version. Good call.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

James142 said:


> I picked this one up the other day:
> 
> View attachment 3375002


That's a very legible and easy to read analog/digital display. My GA100CF-8A says,"Hi."


----------



## J.D.B.

Just got and slightly modded this one more to me taste. I find it humorous that Casio added lume to the dial markers but NOT the hands.


----------



## Soo Fuego

My greys.










The GAC100-8A and GA110C-1A. I need one more grey, the GA-100CF-8AER*.*


----------



## flying

J.D.B. said:


> Just got and slightly modded this one more to me taste. I find it humorous that Casio added lume to the dial markers but NOT the hands.


Your right about the Lume but one thing I will say is the lume on these markers is awesome at grabbing light.
I am always surprised if I step outside & later come in & look at it even in mild shadows it is really glowing. b-)


----------



## Shadowjack

neRo82 said:


> i got it from Amazon. I can't remember exactly what I typed in for it to show up but they are only like $4-6 bucks and work pretty well for what they are.
> I love mine on the Zulu strap with the compass, gives it a completely different look.


Thanks, I will have a look around and see what I come up with, Amazon was the last thing that came to mind when I went looking for these lol


----------



## Admof




----------



## babola

Sign me up for two of these, Piowa...stealthy GA-100-1A and super-stealthy GA-100CF Camo Face.


----------



## babola

Sorry for double post guys, but I could not help myself as these Camo Face GA-100 are simply stunning ;-)


----------



## bezgeo85

babola said:


> Sign me up for two of these, Piowa...stealthy GA-100-1A and super-stealthy GA-100CF Camo Face.
> 
> View attachment 5804442


Really great photography!!!


----------



## simonf7

Sorry for the terrible photo, but I love this watch. Picked it up for a 5 day kayak trip to time the tides. Never wore a watch before as I always thought what was the point when I can see the time on my phone.

4 months later and I can't imagine why you wouldn't wear a watch!


----------



## matteo21

30.12.2015r. - unboxing


----------



## Derek411

Count me in due to this forum.


----------



## randb

I'm in.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Storz

Just ordered a GA100-1A3!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68

GA 100B-4ADR, GA 100A-1A2DR, GA 100A-7AER. Red, Blue and White Have been on my list for way to long. That time is now over and I should have them added to my collection very soon.
Mike


----------



## jer_

View attachment 7545714
View attachment 7545690
Here's my GA100B-4, Getting a GA100C-4 tomorrow to put black resin on, so 'll have this red/ black face and a black/ red face model as well. I love these XL case models, also have a GA110-1(soon to be a -4 when it gets my surplus red resin) and a GA150-1 Excuse the wifeys Baby G.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's mine: GA-100SD-8A


----------



## kcohS-G

Here's "Arnold" and it's twin brother "Danny"


----------



## Repset

Lost my ga 100 army style couple months ago 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-LAX

Here's my GA100SD-8A doing nail gun duty.

Dan


----------



## desire68

Group shot.


----------



## bncrpt

The black and red ga100 was my first...


----------



## Georgewg

This is mine. I've owned this for the last 5+ years and have never worn it. It's still brand new.


----------

